# Layers For Lightroom



## sizzlingbadger (Apr 21, 2011)

This looks very interesting...

http://www.ononesoftware.com/products/suite/perfect-layers/?ind

http://www.scottkelby.com/blog/2011/archives/18475

At present it saves its output as a PSD, hopefully they will add Tiffs to that in the final option. If this is priced less than PS Elements then it would be a pretty good deal otherwise I'm not sure why you would want this instead of Elements which has a whole bunch of stuff as well as layers.


----------



## Doug B (Apr 22, 2011)

Interesting I guess, but they are NOT getting my phone number.. there's absolutely no reason they would need that.


----------



## DonRicklin (Apr 22, 2011)

Over at NAPP someone posted that there was an "announced price of $150.00" Isn't PS something like $99.00?

Haven't yet checked it out!

Don


----------



## Braders (Apr 22, 2011)

don't want tiffs or psd's, want to maintain a raw pipeline.

Layers - adobe have an app for that.


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 22, 2011)

The price on the onOne site is $160, compared to Elements which is $100. 

I'm not at all sure Lightroom's ethos is about continuing to work in layers just because people have become used to that metaphor. 

John


----------



## gregDT (Apr 22, 2011)

$160 for something I can already do in CS5 isn't a sensible move. For people who don't use PS I can see the attraction but as mentioned why buy a plugin when you can buy a full application (Elements) that does a lot more for 2/3 the price. Of course until the final product is released and the price confirmed I'll reserve judgement.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Apr 23, 2011)

For those who haven't seen it, Jeffrey has a great blog post calling out Scott Kelby about the terminology used here..


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Apr 23, 2011)

Seen it and agree, its just an external editor and a limited one at that for $160 !!!


----------



## DonRicklin (Apr 23, 2011)

Mark Sirota said:


> For those who haven't seen it, Jeffrey has a great blog post calling out Scott Kelby about the terminology used here..


Thanks Mark. I was just about to post the same link! "The Amazing Marketing Power of Scott Kelby"



Don


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Apr 23, 2011)

I was just going to pre order this very important addition to any Lightroomers arsenal!!!!:shock::razz::twisted:


----------



## Braders (Apr 23, 2011)

Scott Kelby's home shopping network at the bottom of the onone webpage......"But wait...there's more!"


----------



## Replytoken (Apr 23, 2011)

Also note that OnOne is somewhat aggressive with serving up the "bacn" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacn to your mail box.  I registered some time ago for a program or plug-in, and I must receive about three messages a week, every week, from them.  I like to keep up with their products, but it seems to be an all or nothing affair with them.

--Ken


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 23, 2011)

There's a 'debate' going on with Dave Cross on the NAPP forums too.  It's a shame they feel the need to resort to deceitful advertising - if the product's that good, they shouldn't need to do that.  As it is, it seems to me that they've just alienated a chunk of their customer base instead.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Apr 23, 2011)

I have Camera Remote from OnOne but thats the only product of theirs I own and its cheap from the iTunes store. I use it when teaching at our camera club as I can wander about with my iPod and control the camera tethered to LR on my MacBook connected to a projector. It works really well in that situation.


----------



## KeithR (Apr 24, 2011)

I have been following this "annoucement" from onOne and dismissed it right away. I have CS5 & LR3 so I saw no need for the product. But at the end of a youtube webinar(on the Develop Panel in LR3)given by Seth Resnick just this last week, he had a "treat"(his expression) about the lightroom layers. At about the 50 minute mark he starts a brief demo and announced that he would be doing a webinar of the product next monday(25 April 2011).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctTV3O9rCqA


----------



## RikkFlohr (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks like the text on the onOne site has been updated to not reflect the deceptive statements. After the beating Kloskowski, Cross and Kelby have taken in various blog comments and forums lately, I am not surprised.


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 25, 2011)

One of his people posted on Scott's blog to say "There will be a dramatic reading of this comments on The Grid Live." which is today at noon EDT - 5pm in the UK. Not sure what that "dramatic reading" means, but would love to imagine they will come clean and simply admit they got carried away by their enthusiasm (and ad revenue)? If they really want to put the professional back into NAPP, why not tell the non-Photoshop users that they should save $60 and get Elements 9 which does the same and a lot more?

John


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Apr 27, 2011)

He brushed it off and said it was like any other plugin that renders out a file.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (May 8, 2011)

I hear Andrew Rodney was banned from the NAPP forums over this!!


----------



## sizzlingbadger (May 8, 2011)

You should read the comments on JF's blog  http://regex.info/blog/2011-05-04/1761


----------



## johnbeardy (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for pointing that one out - I love the comments about Kelby and co as "Car Salesman with Cameras, not Photographers" and "the pilot fish that closely follow the shark". Hilarious.

John


----------



## sizzlingbadger (May 9, 2011)

classic comments


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jun 28, 2011)

*Update*

http://forums.adobe.com/thread/870375?tstart=0
maybe it's broken!!!:thinking:


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL!  It was sure to come back to bite them!


----------

